# Should I rotate my high backs??



## Sii315 (Mar 30, 2010)

What's up fellow shredders?? Hope ya having a great season so far...I come to you guys for some help on setting up my park board with my bindings. So to make a long story short I've been getting into the park more often and seem to be spending most of my day in there. I've never done it before with any of my boards but after reading its caught my attetion. Since I'm becoming more park oriented, would anyone (park riders) suggest me rotating my high back to line up with my heel edge. Is this something that would help me progress in the park and in my spins and control or would doing this completley screw shit up. Your feed back and suggestions are high appriciated.... I ride a +18/-18 with 3.5 canted footbeds on rome 390 boss

Thanks 
Happy Holidays everyone


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

There's a 77 post thread about this very subject 8 threads down...


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

rotating your high back will make the weight more centered on your heel edge.


----------



## Sii315 (Mar 30, 2010)

speedjason said:


> rotating your high back will make the weight more centered on your heel edge.


So would that make it ideal for riding park? Thanks basicly what I'm trying to figure out


----------



## Sii315 (Mar 30, 2010)

speedjason said:


> rotating your high back will make the weight more centered on your heel edge.


So would that make it ideal for riding park? Thanks basicly what I'm trying to figure out


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes. Or no. Or maybe. Comes down to personal preference, with some physics that says yes.

Read this:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/10191-rotating-highbacks.html


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Just take 10 minutes to read the thread and you'll have answers dum dum.


----------



## Sii315 (Mar 30, 2010)

zk0ot said:


> Just take 10 minutes to read the thread and you'll have answers dum dum.


Omg what an incredible idea now why haven't I thought of that!! Oh wait I have and I did but maybe just maybe I have not seen the answer I was looking for. Dum Dum lol I'm looking for answers that surround more about park riding and the way rotated high backs act in the park


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

What do you want? Someone to sit you down and tell you that if you rotate your highback that it will make you a park star? Come on man, in the thread it explains thoroughly what rotating the highback helps. 

What do you think it will help?

My guess is that it will free up your boot for presses on rails and boxes and help nose and tail grabs on kicker and jumps. Is that better?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

*Truth*



Sii315 said:


> Omg what an incredible idea now why haven't I thought of that!! Oh wait I have and I did but maybe just maybe I have not seen the answer I was looking for. Dum Dum lol I'm looking for answers that surround more about park riding and the way rotated high backs act in the park


+1 Snit, Snit thumb out of your mouth would help!


----------



## Sii315 (Mar 30, 2010)

SnowDogWax said:


> +1 Snit, Snit thumb out of your mouth would help!


I don't get it 
I'm not having a fit by any means just looking for some suggestions and clarification


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Omg (snit) what an incredible idea (snit) now why haven't I thought of that!! (Thumb) Oh wait I have (snit) and I did but maybe (snit) just maybe (snit) *I have not seen the answer I was looking for* In bold I agree just looking for some suggestions. Mystery did answer quite well what you where looking for.


----------

